# When to submit a good cause letter



## harnold (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi

Im trying to understand when do you submit a Good Cause letter. 

Some background

My partners visa (life partner visa) will be expiring in 40 days time. All our documentation for the renewal is in place except I made one mistake. I did not realise how long it will take to get a South African Police clearance. 
That police clearance application has been made but it will apparently take 4-6 weeks. That is either going to put us very close to her visa expiring or a couple of weeks after before we can submit the visa renewal.

My question is. Should you submit a good cause letter after the visa has expired or can you do it before the time knowing that her renewal visa outcome will not be known before her current out expires.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm not sure I have the timeline correct here. You want to apply for a renewal shortly before her visa expires? This means it is unlikely to receive the new visa in time anyway. Please give us some more information here, dates if possible. Is she applying in her country of residence?


----------



## harnold (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for reading this. 

To answer your question.

Yes. It looks like we will only be able to apply either shortly before her visa expires or a week after her visa has expired.

Timelines
Her visa expires in 5 weeks time from today.
The police clearance will arrive in 6 weeks time According the office in Pretoria. ( if we lucky we could get it sooner but lets assume not)

To answer you first question. Yes best case we will apply shortly before her visa expires if the police clearance arrive earlier than what they say.
Worst case it will be a week after her visa has expired.

Assuming the worst case scenario and her police clearance arrives after her visa expires, when is the best time to submit a good cause letter.

Should I / can i submit it before the visa expires.
Or do i have to wait until her visa expires to submit it.

Reason im late
This is going to be her 4th renewal of a Life partner visa. She has been here for 10 years already.
The last time we renewed it was done at Home Affairs without the need for a police clearance and it was to be done within 30 days of expiring.

I simply was not aware of the new 60 day rule, VFS, and now a police clearance. No excuses, i should have just kept my finger on the rules over the years. Be that as it may, im just trying to understand how to work within these rules now.


----------



## kbmalaka (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi Harnold,

My wife is and I are facing the same situation. Her visa will be expired way before the new visa comes out.

How did you navigate you way around this? and how long did the letter of good cause take to come out?

Thanks.
Brian


----------

